# Best film scanner under $200



## mws (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyone have any good results with a sub $200 film scanner? Need to scan both 35 & 120. I tried it with my cheapo all in one scanner printer fax, and inverted the colors, didn't work so well. 

Thanks!


----------



## nebugeater (Apr 29, 2012)

I really like what my Canon 9000F flatbed scanner can do with film and old slides. There may be better film only scanner but thisis at your price point and will give you optiosn for things more than film.


----------



## RC (Apr 29, 2012)

Have the Canon 8800F, bought it specifically to scan my 35mm slides and negs. I also have an Epson Perfection 636 (SCSI interface), with slide and neg adapter. The Canon blows the Epson out of the water for slides and negatives--in fact that is why I bought the Canon. I see the 9000F on Amazon for $204

So far I have been very happy with the 8800F. My Kodachrome slides have turned out brilliant with all the rich colors and details. Even most of my Wife's over exposed Ektachrome slides (oops, she shot ISO 400 in daylight on a P&S in Europe) have been reasonably salvaged by tweaking software settings. Haven't tried scanning negs yet, still working on years of slides.


----------



## mws (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks, I was, I'll probably go with the Canon 9000F


----------

